# Enco Free Shipping Code



## rake60 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was brazen enough to ask Enco for their free shipping code for the month.
They quite politely enough told me that they couldn't do that.

A few hours later I received an email from them including...

_USE PROMO CODE *3RFS08 * 
For Free UPS Shipping On Your Order Of $50 Or More 
125 pound weight limit, valid for the contiguous 48 United States
Expires May 8, 2008_

Since they already told me they wouldn't give it to me I'll just 
pretend I'm posting it here. ;D

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I had that code yesterday! :wall:


----------



## rake60 (May 6, 2008)

And for May

A little quote from the mail box:

_*"Hi Metalworking Professional,

You'll get Free UPS Shipping* on your order of $50 
or more through May 31, 2008.
To take advantage of this Free UPS Shipping* offer, 
enter WBPM8 in the promo code box on the shopping 
cart page at use-enco.com, or mention the code 
to your friendly sales associate when you phone 
800-USE-ENCO to order."*_


----------



## Bernd (May 7, 2008)

Hey Rick,

Interesting. I recieved an e-mail from Enco also. Here's the quote:

_
Hi BERND,

You'll get Free UPS Shipping* on your order of $50 or more through May 31, 2008.
To take advantage of this Free UPS Shipping* offer, enter WBRM8 in the promo code box on the shopping cart page at use-enco.com, or mention the code to your friendly sales associate when you phone 800-USE-ENCO to order.
_

Note the one letter difference. You got a "P" and I have an "R". Wonder why? ???

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (May 22, 2008)

Good Question Bernd
I don't know what the difference would be.

For anyone who doesn't receive the Enco Sales catalogs, this months
can be viewed at: *Enco Hot Deals May 2008*

It's a 26.48MB pdf file, but if you are on a broadband connection it will load quickly.

Rick


----------



## bretk (Jun 20, 2008)

June's code is WBJP8

-Bret 8)


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 10, 2008)

For September 2008  Free UPS Shipping* on your entire Enco order of
$50 or more. Just enter WB8SP in the promo code box on the
shopping cart page at use-enco.com. 125 Lbs or less.


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 2, 2008)

October 2008 free shipping promo code is WB9TP. Same provisions as previous posts.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

Enco's free shipping deal is great! Shipping costs have risen, and this sure helps out. But at the same time it makes me wonder how they can keep offering it. ???


----------



## rake60 (Nov 3, 2008)

For November:

_*"Shop Enco and get Free UPS Shipping* on your order of $50 or more! 
To take advantage of this exclusive Holiday offer, just use promo code **RFS85* 
*to order online or call 800-USE-ENCO today and you'll get Free UPS Shipping on 
your entire order. Hurry, this offer expires November 30, 2008."
*_

Rick


----------



## gunboatbay (Nov 3, 2008)

Also read on another forum that MSC has free shipping for orders over $25. Code for Nov is MW118FF


----------



## rake60 (Dec 2, 2008)

A new email message from Enco. 

*"Hi Metalworking Professional,

Happy Holidays! Get Free UPS Shipping* on your order of $25 or more through December 31, 2008! 
Enter promo code RFS25 on the shopping cart page before you click checkout."*


----------



## wareagle (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, if I had have known that a couple of days ago....  :wall:


----------



## SCOTTNGA (Dec 2, 2008)

I got these one a couple days ago in an email

 Take 10% off your Web order of $99 or more today through Sat. Nov. 29, 2008 at 5 p.m. EST. 
Use Promo Code: TAKETEN
OR
Get Free UPS Shipping* today through December 31, 2008! 
Use Promo Code: RFS99


Doesn't mention that it has to be over $99,
Got a new one today same code but says it has to be over $99?????


----------



## Mike of the North (Dec 9, 2008)

I just found this site it might help in the future.
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/use-enco.com 

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a little Holiday Bonus offer from Enco.



*"Hi Metalworking Professional,

It's your choice at use-enco.com! Remember -- No Product Restrictions and No Fine Print! 

Take 10% off your Web order of $99 or more today through Friday, December 19, 2008 at 
5 p.m. EST. Use Promo Code: TAKETEN

OR

Get Free UPS Shipping* today through Wednesday, December 31, 2008 at 5 p.m. EST! 
Use Promo Code: RFS99" *

Rick


----------



## Paula (Dec 26, 2008)

Here a good one from Enco, buy you have to _act fast!_

Free UPS shipping on any order over *twenty-five dollars*!

Expires at 11:00PM EST tonight!

Promo code: WEB25

I'm getting some end mills...

Paula


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 26, 2008)

This ENCO code (RFS85) is good thru 12/31/08 on orders =>$25.00. Looks like ENCO is trying to reduce their year-end inventory.

Andy


----------



## rake60 (Jan 6, 2009)

*JANUARY 2009*

"Get Free UPS Shipping* on your Enco order of $25 or more. 
Just place your order at use-enco.com and enter promo code *WBJ9P* 
on the shopping cart page before you click checkout, or mention the code 
to your friendly sales associate when you call 800-USE-ENCO....
Hurry, this offer expires January 31, 2009."


----------



## thezetecman (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been trying to correct the x ways on my X2 style mill.

I made a new jib and had to re mill the ways as they were way out 0.16mm drop at one end. with an uneven angle on the way.

I should regrind them but do not have access to a big enough surface grinder.

So I have been using very fine emery paper wrapped around a staight edge a scraper and marking blue to flatten the ways.

the ways now run smoothly with out locking with the jib set for minimum play.

Should I stop now that everything runs smoothly and is flat although there are milling marks still visible ? the mill marks are so small you can only just feel them. Will they increase the wear on the worked area or will they reduce wear by holding oil?

How long will the surfaces take to bed in?

Is it worth writing a program to exercise the CNC'd machine to ensure even run in?
Like running a new engine in?

I now see most parts of the machine that are not visible are not finished properly

So now I know how they make a milling machine ship it and sell it for less than £400. yes it works but if I used it as is I would be for ever adjusting it. Its basically a kit of partially machined parts loosely screwed together.
I think on another post I forecast a week to do the CNC conversion.
The conversion will probably take that long but setting it up and finishing making the mill will take much much much longer. 
 I just hope I have just found the worst part, the totally unfinished z slide back, the post looks fine though.

I do not know how I would do this with out access to another mill though.


----------

